# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Que duro é este?

## Eduardo Mata

comprei este coral,mas,esquecime de perguntar o nome,pedi uma muda barata  :SbSourire:  e o srº deu me a escolher 3 ou 4 dos quais escolhi este!
alguem sabe o nome deste bichinho??

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Parece ser uma _Acropora_, mas qual delas é que não sei dizer.

----------


## Eduardo Mata

o srº da loja disse que ia ficar mais verde! mas...25euros uma acropora??  :EEK!:   espero que tenhas razão!  :SbSourire:   :SbRiche:

----------


## Gonçalo Proença

a foto engana mas parece-me mais uma hydnophora do que uma acropora. tenta por mais fotos

----------


## Gil Miguel

A mim parece-me uma Acropora spp.
 :Smile:  Só estou a estranhar é mesmo o preço

----------

